# 745 Bike Rack



## totsi (Apr 3, 2006)

I Own A 02 745i. Does Anyone Know Of A Good Roof Bike Rack To Haul Mountain Bikes Or Road Bikes. Anyone?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ahem, the 7 was not made to carry bikes I must inform you. No one makes a bike rack for the car and probably never will. Sorry.


----------



## snowtruck (Oct 22, 2005)

On bmw.ca, which is the BMW canada site they show a rack on the 7er (the link is below).

http://bmw.ca/com/en/index_highend.html

If the link does not work, just go to bmw.ca then to 7, and then to accessories to see it.


----------

